# Unknown



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

hi

got this as a gift

but dont know where to look

works well but little beat up , about 44 mm

oter case and chain is hallmarked for silver

dust cover has remontoir patent written

fob is agate and carnelian stone

cute little thing


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a really nice pocket watch, the movement could be made by the FHF (the rounded winding bridge is typical for them). Are there any marks in the back lids?

Andreas


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks mikrolisk

what is fhf?

i thought nobody liked my little watch :icon18:

on the cover is just serial

and then on dust cover is "remontoir patent metal"

with little flowering twig engraved


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Alas there is nothing that reveals the watchmaker or manufacuter. It is an anonymously made watch. 

Andreas


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

poor little ******* 

thanks andreas


----------

